# Hyatt Coconut Plantation - Food?



## jjluhman (Oct 28, 2010)

Hello!

We are going to the Coconut Plantation next week. :whoopie:  Do they usually have special events/meals on the property?  I own Marriott and our property has a few special buffet dinner/dancing (family friendly) events during the week that you need to reserve in advance.    

We are traveling with small children, are any of the restaurants at the hotel family friendly?  I have looked at them online and the dinner restaurants all appear too fancy, is that the case?  If so, we will plan dining elsewhere.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## mwwich (Oct 28, 2010)

We were there 4-5 years ago (wasn't an owner then), and the sister hotel nearby had a couple of options, but they where higher end and expensive if you have kids along, which we did.

We drove 15-20 minutes away and found several good places along the beach however I don't remember the names.  They were kind of converted residences that weren't fancy, but the seafood was terrific.  You could get a mahi-mahi plate for $9-10, that kind of place.  Everyone wearing shorts, etc.

We are owners now and just got a newsletter last week via email.  The newsletter shows they have some meals but for owners only, so that won't help you.

I've heard that more restarants have been built in that area....the resort itself was a bit isolated when we were there but it hadn't been open long.  But we loved the place, so did our kids, they were about 14 then.  The lazy river and pool were terrific.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Oct 28, 2010)

At check-in, you'll be given an events calendar that has a listing of any cookouts or "happenings" at some of the restaurants. 

I attended a fun time at the outdoor bar/restaurant alongside the pools. It was fun and reasonably priced.

You'll enjoy it there.

Make sure you take the morning launch out to Little Hickory Island. You have to bring in your own food for this trip. I hope you'll get to see the dolphins.

B.


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 28, 2010)

there are lots of restaurants at the coconut Point Mall, which is 5 minutes away.  also, we often get Publix chicken and sides and a Key Lime Pie when we arrive at a timeshare and just want to settle in.  You will pass a Publix if you get off the Corkscrew exit, go to Rt 41 (turn in Publix before the light.  then you take 41 south to Coconut point road.  I thought I rad a complaint about the two cookouts in a previous thread.  We live right off Corkscrew road.


----------



## tahoeJoe (Oct 28, 2010)

jjluhman said:


> Hello!
> 
> We are going to the Coconut Plantation next week. :whoopie:  Do they usually have special events/meals on the property?  I own Marriott and our property has a few special buffet dinner/dancing (family friendly) events during the week that you need to reserve in advance.
> 
> ...



I strongly recommend you get a car for this trip. 

I was there last November and as I recall they had a BBQ by the pool one night. Nothing fancy but the price was right (around $10). They also had a wine (punch for the kids) and cheese happy hour for owners, not a meal, but fun. 

There are plenty of value restaurants in the Coconut point mall. It is a little far to walk to but a very short drive with a car. There is also a Target in that center with a grocery store built in (super Target?). You can buy food and cook in the kitchen or BBQ. 

Have fun, it is a great property. 

-TJ


----------



## jjluhman (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone!

Was the BBQ onsite for owners only or all guests?

We will have a car and are familiar with the area, but this is our first time at this resort.  All of our area knowledge is prior to kids, so our favorite spots would not be our choices for meals now!

Anything special I should know about the resort?  We are in unit 5264.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Oct 28, 2010)

jjluhman said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Was the BBQ onsite for owners only or all guests?
> 
> ...





The Coconut Point = The Hyatt Hotel
The Coconut Plantation = The Hyatt Vacation Club Timeshare

There is a trolley that goes between them.

Be mindful of the occasional alligator in the water hazards on the golf course.   There was one on the course when I stayed there and the ranger had to herd him back to the swamp/pond behind the units. So, don't walk from the t/s to the hotel at night.

Oh, the armadillos are around, too - harmless.




All guests are entitled to use the BBQ grills when I was there.

Make sure that you head over to the hotel, too. The fountains and pools behind the restaurants and bars at the rear of the hotel are beautiful. You can take 

As for activities:   http://www.hyattcoconutpoint.com/local-attractions
This is a very good website for the immediate and local areas.

Also, there's the boardwalk through the sanctuary:  http://www.trails.com/tcatalog_trail.aspx?trailid=HGD167-024Enjoy !


----------



## nanette0269 (Oct 29, 2010)

Also, the boat ride is great...and many a dolphin loves to play in the boat's wake.  

BBQs....even though they are open for all, the ratio of BBQ to guest is quite high!

I have seen a bobcat on the trail surrounding the golf course as well....so avoid the walk in the evening.  The gators are usually quite small, but if you watch, you will catch them often sunning themselves 

Best kid-friendly place to eat....Tony Sacco's...Coal Oven Pizza, need I say more? ...at Coconut Grove Mall (on the north end near Target).  Outside, there is a small fountain and wading pool that houses many turtles...keeps you sane while you wait for dinner.  The pizza, however, is absolutely fabulous.  We rarely go out to dinner while we are down there, but we do make a point to go here every time.  Best in the area.


----------



## steve1000 (Oct 31, 2010)

They just expanded the food menu out at the pool bar/restaurant and there's a broad selection of choices. Pricing seemed reasonable - and kid friendly. It's open to everyone - not just owners. It's a great resort - enjoy!


----------



## tahoeJoe (Nov 1, 2010)

*BBQ*



jjluhman said:


> Was the BBQ onsite for owners only or all guests?......



The BBQ and wine and cheese reception are for all guests, not just owners.



jjluhman said:


> .....Anything special I should know about the resort?.



Yes, watch out for alligators. You WILL see them in the lakes and water ways around the resort. Sometimes they sun themselves on the shore in the afternoon. It is kind of cool 

-TJ


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Nov 8, 2010)

On a more serious note,  while you are there be sure to put the lime in the coconut and mix it all up.


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 8, 2010)

I found this website yesterday, it might come in handy if visiting this area.
couponsiwant.com/florida/estero_coupons.htm

Hyatt coconut Point is in Estero, with a Bonita mailing address.


----------

